# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Podjela širi za rasprodaju - u tijeku

## puntica

danas od 12-15

http://www.roda.hr/article/read/rodi...ece-i-opreme-7

----------


## spajalica

sretno svima,
nadam se da se vidimo

----------


## puntica

obrazac je aktivan

----------


## puntica

samo da znate, već je 200tinjak prijava

----------


## Lidali

Ima jedno nelogično pitanje:

Rasprodaja je sezonska, jesensko-zimska i *neću* donositi jesensko-zimske stvari
 :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

i evo nas na 250

----------


## spajalica

> Ima jedno nelogično pitanje:
> 
> Rasprodaja je sezonska, jesensko-zimska i *neću* donositi jesensko-zimske stvari


 :Laughing: , zanci da si na popisu kad si to vidjela

----------


## puntica

hvala Lidali :hug:

trenutno imamo preko 250 prijava, puno više nego šifri  :Sad: 

nažalost, svi koji se prijavljuju nakon ovog trenutka nemaju previše mogućnosti da dobiju šifru. Nažalost  :Sad:

----------


## helly7

ovo je ludniica!!!! Ja sam čekala od 10 do 12 da se aktivira link i odmah sam ispunila... Bit će da je svih 200 tako čekalo ko ja.... :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

bit ce jer u prvoj min bilo vas je oko 50  :Shock:

----------


## Lidali

Valjda uvrebala na vrijeme  :Razz:

----------


## spajalica

nadam se, to ces vec veceras znati, nadam se prije ponoci  :Cool:

----------


## Willow

ja angažirala mm-a jer na poslu ne mogu na docs-e (opekla se prošli put), vidjet ćemo jel bio najbrži prst  :Laughing:

----------


## aishwarya

ovako smo nekad kupovale jako tražene pelene koje bi planule u sekundi
 valjda sam istrenirala prste  :Laughing: 
vidjet ćemo u petak...

----------


## spajalica

zasto u petak?

----------


## rossa

u nekom trenutku nakon prijave se mogla vidjeti imena drugih ljudi koji su se prijavili.

----------


## spajalica

hvala rossa

----------


## puntica

> u nekom trenutku nakon prijave se mogla vidjeti imena drugih ljudi koji su se prijavili.


odmah smo to riješili
ne kužim šta se bilo dogodilo
ali svakako je trajalo kratko  :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

> zasto u petak?


neće li tad biti objavljeno tko dobiva šifru, a tko ne? možda sam nešto pomiješala

----------


## spajalica

trebali bi dobiti mail do sutra  :Wink:

----------


## irena02

a koliko će se šifri podijeliti? ja mislim da sam se uspjela prijaviti  u prvih 5 min tj. nadam se.  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

dijelimo 230 sifri, s tim da dio ide nasim vrijednim volonterkama, kao sto znate. ali to je mali broj.

----------


## irena02

a ukoliko sam se prijavila za male stvari smijem li se prijaviti i za velike stvari u 15 sati da dobijem još jednu šifru, pošto imam hranilicu za prodati. A isto tako neznam ni dali sam dobila šifru za male stvari...oprostite ali moram pitat ovo mi je prvo iskustvo s rasprodajom... :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

sifre za veliek stvari se dulje dijele, par dana. tako da ne morate zuriti za njih.
no ukoliko ste dobili za sve stvari ne mozete dobiti i onu samo za velike stvari

----------


## mala-vila

mi smo hitali pedici u pola 12, ne gajim neke nade  :Sad: 

pitanje:
*imam kolica*, jel se mogu prijaviti samo na velike stvari iako sam upravo ispunila za sve/ovu prvu?

----------


## spajalica

mala-vila, ajde sacekaj da vidis jesi dobila sifru, ako ne prijavi se za velike stvari, obrazac je aktivan do 26.09.

----------


## mala-vila

u pola 3 sam dosla doma i prijavila se, sanse su mi jednake nuli da dobim sifru, zato kazem da ne gajim nadu
u petak, kad mi posaljete da nažalost nisam dobila sifru ( :Laughing: ), cu se prijaviti za velike stvari
samo me zanimalo (zbog pravila) jel se smije prijaviti i na jednu i na drugu. hvala spajka!

----------


## irena02

znači li to da ja mogu ukoliko dobijem šifru kao jedan predmet prodati i hraniilicu?

----------


## spajalica

naravno

----------


## irena02

super! hvala puno  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

svi koji su dobili sifru su dobili obavijest na e-mail,
i jos jednom molim da obratite paznju na tocku 4. pravila nase rasprodaje

----------


## puntica

VAŽNO!!!
Rasprodaja se seli iz pavilijona 7a u *pavilijon 6*. Ulazi se s *ulaza JUG*, i ide ravno. 6. pavilijon je odmah s desne strane (zapravo je točno iza pavilijona 7a gdje smo inače bili)

Molim vas da obavijestite sve koje znate da će doći.

Nadam se da nitko neće zalutati

Ispričavamo se na promjeni u zadnji čas, ali i mi smo danas saznale  :Sad:

----------

